# Open Bass Tournament on Lake Burton



## goshenmountainman (Mar 20, 2018)

Tournament will be held at Lake Burton Hatchery boat ramp on April 7, 2018. Blast off will be at safe light in order of draw the morning of tournament. 75% payback, 1 for every 7 boats. Food will be provided at weigh out. Tournament weigh in will be 3:00 pm. Largemouth and spotted bass only, no dead fish, artificial only. All state and local regulations must be adhered to. Big fish is included with the 100.00 entry per boat. Two people per boat with a five fish limit. Contact Reeves Hardware 706-782-4253 (ask for Courtney) if you want to register early or you can register at ramp.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...837188.-2207520000.1521591631.&type=3&theater


----------



## Wing Shootin (Apr 4, 2018)

This tournament has been cancelled due to lack of participants.


----------

